# Apple need to eat some humble pie!



## AE35Unit (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok so they tried to copyright the word 'app' and failed. ( my old Atari ST used apps back in the 90s!)
Now they want to copyright the rectangle with rounded corners shape! Ok so all TVs and laptops will either have to change shape,  or all be made by Apple!
Also they want to clear all the Samsung Galaxy SIIIs from the shelves. But hang on, a lot of Apple's components are made by... Samsung! 
Crazy!


----------



## Kylara (Aug 27, 2012)

I love how Google bought Motorola and although Motorola has filed many lawsuits against Apple they never really got anywhere, but now with the might of Google, I am hoping that they will win and cause all Apple products bar the new Ipad and Iphone to stop retailing in the US under patent violations  hehehehe Oh how I hate Apple! Hopefully now that Jobs has died, the company will spiral down and die...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 27, 2012)

I too had Atari and remember it way back. Apple seem to have forgotten that it's not that long ago that they were fighting for their survival against the might of Microsoft. They are now in the dominant position that Microsoft were once in. Perhaps they should try and copyright the word 'hypocrite' it kind of suits them.


----------



## CyBeR (Aug 27, 2012)

Apple is living in a bubble right now. Same bubble that Microsoft have lived in, same bubble that Sony have lived in, same bubble that even Zynga has lived in. And, for all of them, it eventually burst. The iPhone, iPad, iPod craze will eventually die off as there are cheaper, sometimes better, solutions out there, and the hipster mentality that is sustaining them in the casual consumer market will eventually find something else to fixate on. 

This run for patents will end very amusingly. Of that I'm completely certain.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a war between a group of companies who are all far too big for their own boots.


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 27, 2012)

CyBeR said:


> Apple is living in a bubble right now. Same bubble that Microsoft have lived in, same bubble that Sony have lived in, same bubble that even Zynga has lived in. And, for all of them, it eventually burst. The iPhone, iPad, iPod craze will eventually die off as there are cheaper, sometimes better, solutions out there, and the hipster mentality that is sustaining them in the casual consumer market will eventually find something else to fixate on.
> 
> This run for patents will end very amusingly. Of that I'm completely certain.


Same with 3D TVs....


----------



## Allegra (Aug 27, 2012)

AE35Unit said:


> But hang on, a lot of Apple's components are made by... Samsung!
> Crazy!


 
It is. But it's a different business matter and for all concerned business is business. They can punch the rivals' nose while shaking their hands.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 27, 2012)

CyBeR said:


> Apple is living in a bubble right now. Same bubble that Microsoft have lived in, same bubble that Sony have lived in, same bubble that even Zynga has lived in. And, for all of them, it eventually burst. The iPhone, iPad, iPod craze will eventually die off as there are cheaper, sometimes better, solutions out there, and the hipster mentality that is sustaining them in the casual consumer market will eventually find something else to fixate on.
> 
> This run for patents will end very amusingly. Of that I'm completely certain.



You know the difference between a hipster and a homeless person? One has an iPhone.


----------

